# New Moderator



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I would like to suggest more clearly defined rules of participation in the Bio Bee Forum. Who is allowed to pareticipate who is not.

I would also like to suggest a change in the Bio Bee Heading. Drop the line about Yin-Yang. If Yin-Yang means anything it means thhe duality of the whole, the female/male energy, etc. And thereby means "Treatment Free/Treatment". So, if Bio Bee is a Treatment "free" Zone, say so. Or, just change the Forum Title to "Treatment Free Zone".


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Everyone is allowed to participate, just understand that suggesting the use of pesticides in a forum devoted to the elimination of pesticides could be seen at any time as off topic or an attempt to derail the discussion.

I too have not been satisfied with the last fragment of the the title banner either. Perhaps we could start a thread to discuss it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Go ahead. I'm sure it would be better for you to do so than for me to.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

At your service.


----------

